# No brainer afghan



## Cyber Granny

I have only got 2 sets of pattern to go, have to post it off tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Tess

Oh what a beautiful afghan, do you have a link to the pattern for me? Outstanding work!!


----------



## bane

This is a lovely pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting

it is lovely! please post the link!


----------



## harter0310

Very pretty afghan.


----------



## Glennis

Beautiful.


----------



## 104439

Beautiful. Link please. Ann


----------



## BarbaraBL

Beautiful afghan!


----------



## Ms Sue P

This is a very beautiful afghan. As others has asked is there a link to the pattern Please.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Ms. Tess said:


> Oh what a beautiful afghan, do you have a link to the pattern for me? Outstanding work!!


Hi, if you go to my profile and see on the 27 Feb I wrote the pattern out, as there is no link, I had it written out on a old piece of paper.


----------



## erafuola

Wow, this is beautiful. Do you have a link for pattern?

Thanks


----------



## Cyber Granny

Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends

row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)

rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5

rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times

rows 13-16. knit

repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
ending on a 11 row cast off.
I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## 105427

Lovely ! Have to pass this through to a friend who's going to be a grandmother again ánd a great-grandmother this summer.
She wants to knit an afghan for both.


----------



## vershi

Thats looking lovely, thanks for the pattern details. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46

Lovely afghan.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thank you for all your lovely remarks, its inspiring.Check out another "no brainer" pattern done by Livvy, see her profile to look it up.


----------



## kmckinstry77

That's very pretty! You'd never suspect the pattern is relatively simple. Cool.


----------



## seedstitch

Beautiful! Someone is going to be delighted to receive this.


----------



## Nana Mc

I have saved the pattern. I love pretty and simple patterns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cyber Granny

seedstitch said:


> Beautiful! Someone is going to be delighted to receive this.


I hope so, said many prayers for the little one as I was knitting it.


----------



## veejayh

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## CaroleD53

Lovely!


----------



## cathie02664

Lovely job


----------



## BarbaraBL

Many thanks for the pattern Maryanne!


----------



## junebjh

Beautiful I certainly wouldn't say it was a no brainier though.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

Thanks for sharing this pattern!


----------



## Sue Bee

Maryann - can you tell me what po means in this pattern ? The definitions I found do not relate to this particular pattern. The afghan is so lovely; I want to make on as a baby blanket. Thank you for your help. 

Sue Bee


----------



## Nancyn

Beautiful. Thanks for posting the instructions again. It came out lovely


----------



## Cyber Granny

Sue Bee said:


> Maryann - can you tell me what po means in this pattern ? The definitions I found do not relate to this particular pattern. The afghan is so lovely; I want to make on as a baby blanket. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Sue Bee


Hi, if its the sk2po ; then slip 1 stitch, knit 2 tog, and Pass slip sts Over


----------



## Frannyward

Very pretty.


----------



## yTirAhc

What an lovely yet intriguing picture you have as an avatar.


----------



## misellen

Ms. Tess said:


> Oh what a beautiful afghan, do you have a link to the pattern for me? Outstanding work!!


Me too please!


----------



## LindaM

Beautiful.. love it


----------



## yTirAhc

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Roses and cats

Lovely pattern


----------



## Katsch

Very nice afghan :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL

I am still finding my way around the site and when you say 'look at Livvy's profile', how do I do that? Apologies, I am still learning how to use computers.


----------



## 104439

Thank you for the pattern. I have already saved it to make for lapghans for church. If I use worsted, I think it should be the correct size.


----------



## jeanbess

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


thank you i just found it ,that wasn't easy . now will copy and past both picture and directions into an e mail and send it to myself (jus for anyone's
info) so i have it together


----------



## Cyber Granny

BarbaraBL said:


> I am still finding my way around the site and when you say 'look at Livvy's profile', how do I do that? Apologies, I am still learning how to use computers.


sent you a PM


----------



## Beth72

What size needles did you use?? I got the pattern 'thank you". I have a great niece on the way as well as a new grandchild.(don't know the sex yet) So I want to make the pattern. I have been looking for one that is fairly simple but pretty to look at. This one spoke to me.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Beth72 said:


> What size needles did you use?? I got the pattern 'thank you". I have a great niece on the way as well as a new grandchild.(don't know the sex yet) So I want to make the pattern. I have been looking for one that is fairly simple but pretty to look at. This one spoke to me.


I used a double knitting acrylic yarn, size 5.5 circular needles. Its no use me giving you the brand name of the yarn as its only made in South Africa.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I really like this and thank you for the pattern. I would also like to know what size needles you used.


----------



## Cyber Granny

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I really like this and thank you for the pattern. I would also like to know what size needles you used.


I used 5.5 circular needles, but I also think it all depends what thickness your yarn is, I would follow the recommended size on the ball band.


----------



## dawn1960

Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons

So that is the afghan you had to get finish? It is very lovely. You work fast because you just started this the other day. My goodness girl! I like the pattern that you used.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

maryann1701 said:


> I used 5.5 circular needles, but I also think it all depends what thickness your yarn is, I would follow the recommended size on the ball band.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Fiddlestix said:


> So that is the afghan you had to get finish? It is very lovely. You work fast because you just started this the other day. My goodness girl! I like the pattern that you used.


Yes nearly finished, hoping to post it tomorrow, I want nothing on needles as I dont want to sit and look at it on Thursday when my hand is full of bandages and cant knit for the next 12 weeks. :thumbdown:


----------



## eviedb

Thanks for the pattern,but what is SK2PO?

Evie


----------



## Cyber Granny

eviedb said:


> Thanks for the pattern,but what is SK2PO?
> 
> Evie


sk2po; slip 1 stitch, knit 2 tog, pass slip stitch over


----------



## Sand101

Lovely


----------



## tvarnas

Ms. Tess said:


> Oh what a beautiful afghan, do you have a link to the pattern for me? Outstanding work!!


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer

Love it! And thank you for the pattern- it looks like an easy one to do while watching TV.


----------



## Cyber Granny

bwtyer said:


> Love it! And thank you for the pattern- it looks like an easy one to do while watching TV.


Perfect TV pattern


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

maryann1701 said:


> Yes nearly finished, hoping to post it tomorrow, I want nothing on needles as I dont want to sit and look at it on Thursday when my hand is full of bandages and cant knit for the next 12 weeks. :thumbdown:


Oh my - it sounds like you have a serious surgery scheduled. I wish you well and fast and successful healing.


----------



## babybop

Beautiful afghan.


----------



## moonriver

So lovely........thank you for the pattern


----------



## knittingnut214

annhkmiller said:


> Beautiful. Link please. Ann


Ladies, I have tried to search the page where she wrote the instructions...has anyone else found it....simple but very pretty

Never mind...I see it was posted right in the topic...thanks so much....


----------



## Sue Bee

Maryann - thanks for the quick reply. Needed to be sure. Again - lovely work SueBee


----------



## Cyber Granny

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Oh my - it sounds like you have a serious surgery scheduled. I wish you well and fast and successful healing.


Thank you, 12 weeks long time.


----------



## Sue Bee

Prayers for quick and painless healing ! Be blessed. SueBee


----------



## Cyber Granny

Sue Bee said:


> Prayers for quick and painless healing ! Be blessed. SueBee


Thank you


----------



## Ideas4All

That is just wonderful. Love it. Ive copied your instructions. Thanks so much. :lol:


----------



## erafuola

Thank you for your pattern, but, what do you mean by "double knitting yarn"?

Thanks again


----------



## Cyber Granny

erafuola said:


> Thank you for your pattern, but, what do you mean by "double knitting yarn"?
> 
> Thanks again


In South Africa we call it double knitting yarn, some call it 8 ply, maybe someone else can post the alternatives, not sure of all the different terms are, sorry.


----------



## 104439

Maryann Prayers for a quick and successful recovery


----------



## erafuola

No problem, thanks so much


----------



## 104439

According to my sources, DK yarn is called light worsted (#3) here in the US, sometimes called sport yarn also. Just a bit thinner than regular worsted (#4)


----------



## Rosette

I love this pattern! I have an old fashioned pattern for a baby dress that uses it. Always looks good.


----------



## Nancyn

Good luck with your surgery and hopefully you will be back knitting before you know it.


----------



## Cyber Granny

annhkmiller said:


> According to my sources, DK yarn is called light worsted (#3) here in the US, sometimes called sport yarn also. Just a bit thinner than regular worsted (#4)


Thanks for that, and thank you for the wishes and prayers.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Nancyn said:


> Good luck with your surgery and hopefully you will be back knitting before you know it.


I just hope it is a success, but to be out of action 12 weeks, I go crazy, but I will come back with avengance. Thanks for wishes


----------



## 104439

Maybe you'll be out of action, but think of all the patterns you can locate and hope to do after you recupe.


----------



## 104439

By the way, how much DK yarn did you need to make your blanket?


----------



## erafuola

Good luck to you & wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cyber Granny

annhkmiller said:


> Maybe you'll be out of action, but think of all the patterns you can locate and hope to do after you recupe.


Yip, only need one hand for the mouse, will be on kp alot


----------



## missmolly

Lovely design :-D


----------



## Cyber Granny

annhkmiller said:


> By the way, how much DK yarn did you need to make your blanket?


I will use at least 300g, which is approx 768 yards or 699meters. And that is with 129 sts on the needles.


----------



## Cyber Granny

I thank everybody that has sent me wishes for my upcoming hand ops. Hoping to be back in knitting action sooner than the Dr thinks.


----------



## brain56

Thank you for this lovely pattern.
Wishing you a trouble-free surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cyber Granny

brain56 said:


> Thank you for this lovely pattern.
> Wishing you a trouble-free surgery and a speedy recovery.


You welcome, and thank you. Maybe I will find more "no brainer" patterns when I have all the time in the world to go through my patterns, all be it with one hand.


----------



## run4fittness

very, very nice!


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful afghan! :thumbup:


----------



## 104439

Maybe one of you can help me. I have started my afghan using this pattern. I have the border of garter rows done and row #1 with the different stitches. In row #2 it says K5 purl to last 5 k5. Cant tell by looking at the picture, is this in addition to the border of 4, or is it the border+1? Anyone can help, don't want to bother Maryann as she lives completely around the world and might be asleep.


----------



## Buttons

Row 1 is : K4 at the beginning and then K4 at the end for the borders.

Row 2 is: k5, then you will purl to the last 5 stitches, then you will k5 for the borders.


----------



## 104439

Thanks Fiddlestix. Then row 2 is actually the border of 4 plus 1. Oh, love your birdie. Please don't change it. it's so cute.


----------



## Buttons

Thank you! I have thieving bird. He stealing chips and hoping he doesn't get caught. 
Yes, Row 1 will always be 4 and Row 2 will always be 5. :lol:


----------



## 104439

From the bag, it looks like the bird likes the hot and spicy Cheetos. Those are a popular snack here in southern Colorado. Believe it or not, we have gulls here on the eastern side of the Rockies.


----------



## Buttons

It just might be that.


----------



## Cyber Granny

annhkmiller said:


> Maybe one of you can help me. I have started my afghan using this pattern. I have the border of garter rows done and row #1 with the different stitches. In row #2 it says K5 purl to last 5 k5. Cant tell by looking at the picture, is this in addition to the border of 4, or is it the border+1? Anyone can help, don't want to bother Maryann as she lives completely around the world and might be asleep.


Yes, you were right, I was asleep. Fiddlestix is correct.


----------



## Valjean

Beautiful work,thank you for sharing pattern.


----------



## roseknit

Very nice


----------



## ALRUNA 1

Really like that!


----------



## Katieknits

Thanks, very nice pattern!


----------



## grandmaof7

How many stitches do we cast on?


----------



## grandmaof7

I'm going to knit this. Thanks for posting the instructions. I love it.


----------



## Gwalkstan

Well, this might just create another WIP! Thanks for sharing and I hope all goes well with the surgery. Your knitting should be good rehab when the time comes!


----------



## whitetail

Very pretty


----------



## libkap

Thank you for sharing the pattern for your beautiful afghan. I am planning to make this as a gift . Reading thru the instructions, what does sk2po mean?

Libkap


----------



## sseidel

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


Thanks for posting, this is a beautiful afghan!


----------



## redquilter

Beautiful. So different.


----------



## osterville

Beautiful baby blanket, thank you for sharing the pattern. Hope you have a speedy recovery and can start knitting very soon !!


----------



## mildred zilka

It is a beautiful afghan. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have knit for 60 years andI'm not familiar with sk2 po? Can you please explain?
Mildred


----------



## mildred zilka

It is a beautiful afghan. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have knit for 60 years andI'm not familiar with sk2 po? Can you please explain?
Mildred


----------



## jackye brown

That is gorgeous! Love the stitches. Is there a pattern that you can share?

Oops! I'm late; I see that you did, indeed, post the pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## Marge in MI

thanks for sharing your pattern, very pretty afghan


----------



## Buttons

libkap said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern for your beautiful afghan. I am planning to make this as a gift . Reading thru the instructions, what does sk2po mean?
> 
> Libkap


this is what it mean:slip 1, knit 2 tog . then pass slip stitch over the knit 2 tog.

Here is a video:


----------



## fibermcgivver

A lovely pattern, MaryAnn! I will be watching this thread for the pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janielha

Very pretty and different. Love it! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Buttons

fibermcgivver said:


> A lovely pattern, MaryAnn! I will be watching this thread for the pattern! Thanks for sharing!


Pattern is on page 1.


----------



## sanchezs

Thank you so much for the pattern. It's a beautiful pattern. You have done a great job.


----------



## nancy11442

What is row 1 just before star. Kindle won't print right..So2p. Not so but sk


----------



## njbetsy

It is beautiful. Please share the link with us.


----------



## Pat6191

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> Love it! What size needle did you use?
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Nice work. Love the pattern you used!


----------



## homesweethome

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


This is beautiful! and could not have come at a better time. I have been searching for days for the perfect afghan for my daughter! I need this to be adult size though. Can someone please tell me what the pattern repeat is - as usual - I can't figure it out. I don't know why I always seem to struggle with that.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## iShirl

Thanks for the pattern Maryann. I have it printed down for my next lapghan. It does look easy and that awful "sk2po" is in my current baby sweater that caused me so much trouble. GOT IT!! slip 1, knit 2 together, pass over. Phew! Easy Peasy!! LOL

I wish you well; keep in touch.


----------



## ramram0003

For a no brainer I love the pattern. Doing a fine job!! Quite pretty.


----------



## NJQuiet1

Thank you, maryann1701, for posting the pattern. Your blanket is beautiful!


----------



## pmarch

It's lovely.


----------



## manianice

Beautiful afghan. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Cyber Granny

mildred zilka said:


> It is a beautiful afghan. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have knit for 60 years andI'm not familiar with sk2 po? Can you please explain?
> Mildred


Sorry for the delay(time difference) sk2po; slip 1, k2tog, pass slip st over.


----------



## tweeter

very nice afghan


----------



## unicornbus

beautiful...but not to sound too dumb, what is sk2po?


----------



## begarcia44

When you say double knitting acrylic is that worsted weight for us Americans? Thank you


----------



## unicornbus

sorry about that..I guess someone was asking the same thing as I was typing...THANKS so much..going to start this one today.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Very very nice!!


----------



## Cyber Granny

begarcia44 said:


> When you say double knitting acrylic is that worsted weight for us Americans? Thank you


Hi, I think so, either that or 8 or 10ply


----------



## Shirlck

You have answered so many questions, I am sorry, but I have one more. I have read through all of the comments and have not seen this one asked: I would like to make this bigger, would you know the repeat count? It is such a pretty pattern, and love the look. Thank you so much for your patience and for sharing your blanket.


----------



## homesweethome

Ok everyone - thanks to Maryann - I believe I have worked out the stitch multiples for this wonderful pattern that she has been kind enough to share with all of us. I think it is a multiple of 10 + 1. 

If this isn't correct, please let me know.

Kim


----------



## cnative

would really like the pattern- can't find it on the Feb. 27th as you mentioned you gave written instructions


----------



## barblb

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing, but what is "sk2po"?


----------



## BE FREE

Hi+ maryann 1701,
I am not the brightest star in the sky.
What does sk2po mean? Skip 2 what?
I guess I'm not that smart. The rest I understand.
I must say it was very nice of you to share the pattern.
I love it when people share. 

THANK YOU ,
BEFREE


----------



## barblb

barblb said:


> Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing, but what is "sk2po"?


I just found the answer up above. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Hi one and all, I thank you for all the compliments on the afghan, and the best wishes on my upcoming thumb replacement op, I will be out of knitting action for 12 weeks as I am having one op after the other(both hands), Its much appreciated. SK2po is slip 1, K2tog, then pass slip stitch over. Regards M


----------



## WVMaryBeth

Lovely afghan--certainly looks like more than a "no brainer".


----------



## KroSha

maryann1701 said:


> ... I thank you for ... the best wishes on my upcoming thumb replacement op, I will be out of knitting action for 12 weeks as I am having one op after the other(both hands), Its much appreciated ...


More well wishes & good fortune on your pending operation.


----------



## gottastch

homesweethome said:


> Ok everyone - thanks to Maryann - I believe I have worked out the stitch multiples for this wonderful pattern that she has been kind enough to share with all of us. I think it is a multiple of 10 + 1.
> 
> If this isn't correct, please let me know.
> 
> Kim


The post from February 27 shows:
"Multiple of 10, plus 9, bear in mind to add your borders"


----------



## sandy.smith

So many afghans, so little time! Just Beautiful.


----------



## homesweethome

gottastch said:


> The post from February 27 shows:
> "Multiple of 10, plus 9, bear in mind to add your borders"


I'm not sure this is correct because when I try it with a swatch I tried, I could not get it to come out evenly.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Some of you knitters have asked me to upsize the afghan to a blanket, well here goes, just remember I stand to be corrected.To make a blanket 50" wide, cast on 261sts, Row 1). K10, K2tog,(*pattern 22 repeats)knit to last 19 sts, K3, yo, K1, yo, K3, K2tog, K10. Row2) K10 purl to last 10, K10. The rest of the pattern stays the same. Good luck. Regards M


----------



## Cyber Granny

homesweethome said:


> I'm not sure this is correct because when I try it with a swatch I tried, I could not get it to come out evenly.


Don't forget the K2tog after the side border.


----------



## libkap

Thank you for answering all of our posts. I will say a prayer for you as I work on this beautiful afghan that you share with us. Best wishes for a speedy recovery

Libkap


----------



## Cyber Granny

libkap said:


> Thank you for answering all of our posts. I will say a prayer for you as I work on this beautiful afghan that you share with us. Best wishes for a speedy recovery
> 
> Libkap


You welcome and thank you


----------



## AuntKnitty

That's beautiful! Just saved the pattern in Evernote! Thank you!!


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy

It's a lovely design.


----------



## Gabriell

Beautiful work.


----------



## Cyber Granny

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## Indy Lady

I'm hopeless with computer directions and can't find the pattern for the afghan on the Feb 27 KP. Can you give me directions to find the script for the pattern? It's a beautiful afghan and I'd like to give the pattern to my DIL. Thanks


----------



## Indy Lady

Just found the directions you posted. Thanks


----------



## Moira Odwyer

What does sk2po mean please explain .Thank you I love your blanket.


----------



## 104439

slip one stitch knitwise; knit two together; pass the slipped stitch over the knit two


----------



## craftyone51

Beautiful knitting. Love the pattern and definitely will make. Thanks!!


----------



## cauldronfire

I find I am unfamiliar with the sk2po. is that slip one knit2 and pass slipped stich over. or skip 2 pass over?


----------



## 104439




----------



## oge designs

Beautiful work


----------



## Runner Girl

Beautiful afghan!! I have a few questions re-the instructions. They say to end on an 11 row cast off. So, would one make the last row of the pattern row 1 and then knit the six rows of garter stitch to finish? Also, what length of circular needles did you use? I've never knitted an afghan before. Thanks!


----------



## lins

maryann1701 said:


> I have only got 2 sets of pattern to go, have to post it off tomorrow.


It's lovely.


----------



## gaillynn143

thank you


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Thank you Thank you for the instructions for sk2po have a great day.


----------



## kiwiannie

Awesome afghan. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## runswithscissors

This is on my short list of to do projects. Thanks for the pattern it is beautiful.


----------



## Buttons

If you people would read the other post on this subject, you would see what it means and The directions for the pattern is on the first page. Check first , especially when there are more than 4 pages on the same thing. I don't mean to sound rude but nobody seems to look back for their answers.


----------



## jaml

That is a really nice pattern.


----------



## Joycie48

Lovely ghan.


----------



## dwidget

it looks lovely and complicated. that was the first thing i thought when i saw the pattern. thanks for posting the pattern since i think i can manage that. LOL


----------



## renie60135

Does sk2po mean "Slip 1, k2tog, pass sl st over"?



maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Runner Girl said:


> Beautiful afghan!! I have a few questions re-the instructions. They say to end on an 11 row cast off. So, would one make the last row of the pattern row 1 and then knit the six rows of garter stitch to finish? Also, what length of circular needles did you use? I've never knitted an afghan before. Thanks!


Yes to question 1, my circular needles are. 28", my first time using them to.


----------



## Munchn

It is really beautiful!


----------



## Cyber Granny

renie60135 said:


> Does sk2po mean "Slip 1, k2tog, pass sl st over"?


Yes you are correct, yay


----------



## mochamarie

Very pretty afghan. Thanks for sharing both the photo and the pattern.  :thumbup:


----------



## Wynn11

please, what is sk2po ?


----------



## Wynn11

Thank you so very much. The afghan is beautiful. I'm starting it today. Wish me luck!! Wynn


----------



## Zinzin

Lovely pattern, very kind of you to share the pattern. Looking forward for the second set also.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Very lovely.


----------



## Cyber Granny

At last, done and dusted, ready for posting.


----------



## renie60135

Thank you!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Wynn11 said:


> Thank you so very much. The afghan is beautiful. I'm starting it today. Wish me luck!! Wynn


I do wish you luck, although its so easy you won't need too much luck. But happy knitting. Sk2po is slip 1, k2tog, pass slip stitch over.


----------



## 104439

Beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## 104439

I'm sorry to have to ask, but don't remember seeing this question answered. What size needles did you use for your baby afghan (129 stitches)? Currently I'm making one using regular worsted and 129 stitches and US #9 needle to make a lapghan for the shutins at church. It is very dense so thought to use larger needles on my next foray into this pattern to make for a more lacy look. Since I have limited amounts of each color to be used, thought to change colors between the two garter ridges instead of on row #1. I take the easy way lol


----------



## Cyber Granny

annhkmiller said:


> I'm sorry to have to ask, but don't remember seeing this question answered. What size needles did you use for your baby afghan (129 stitches)? Currently I'm making one using regular worsted and 129 stitches and US #9 needle to make a lapghan for the shutins at church. It is very dense so thought to use larger needles on my next foray into this pattern to make for a more lacy look. Since I have limited amounts of each color to be used, thought to change colors between the two garter ridges instead of on row #1. I take the easy way lol


You have pinched my next idea to change colors, Lol, if it is to dense, rather change needles now as it may come out to stiff and won't be a comfy afghan, maybe go a whole size bigger


----------



## KateMassachusetts

Maryann, thank you for sharing this lovely pattern and for all you patience answering so many questions! Do you know the name of this lace pattern or any history about it?


----------



## 104439

Thanks for the idea to change needle sizes to make the design less dense. I went from a US 9 to US 10.5, completely undid what I had already started (but I did get the pattern in my head so it's easy now) and reused the same yarn. It's very soft now that it is more lacy. Thank you for the help
ann


----------



## i knit

really cute pattern & your doing a great job!


----------



## begarcia44

Amen


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Hi Maryann thank you so much for the pattern I started it at 5oclock to day 
I have 3 patterns done I just love it Thank you and God Bless you for sharing Moira.


----------



## yogandi

Very pretty! I love your avatar too.


----------



## meyersa0

Very nice!


----------



## hajra

Lovely work!


----------



## GC_Bonnie

Thanks Maryann, that is a gorgeous afghan. Copied the pattern.


----------



## chutetothrill

Do you mean, when ending, knit through row 11 of pattern, knit 6 rows of garter stitch and bind off?


----------



## Cyber Granny

chutetothrill said:


> Do you mean, when ending, knit through row 11 of pattern, knit 6 rows of garter stitch and bind off?


Yes, that's is you will finish with a Row 1, knit 6 rows, bind off


----------



## Noreen

beautiful thx for sharing the pattern


----------



## vershi

maryann1701 said:


> At last, done and dusted, ready for posting.


It looks ggreat now its finished, I'll be thinking of you and your opp, hope you are back knitting again very soon.


----------



## macnzacsmom

Very pretty


----------



## homesweethome

I'm so sorry to be such a pain, but I cannot get the stitch multiples to work out correctly. If someone could please help, I'd be so grateful.

Maryann, I believe you meant to cast on 251, not 261. But 
that still doesn't work with a multiple of 10 +9.

251 - 9 = 242. 242 divided by 10 = 24.2.

I know we have some very experienced people on here. If someone could chime in on this, you will save a lot of tears.


----------



## chutetothrill

I usually make a baby afghan 35 or 36 inches wide. I would like to know how many stiches to cast on for that width.


----------



## tvarnas

chutetothrill said:


> I usually make a baby afghan 35 or 36 inches wide. I would like to know how many stiches to cast on for that width.


It depends on the yarn and needle size you use. Make a swatch to figure out how many stitches.


----------



## Pat6191

homesweethome said:


> I'm so sorry to be such a pain, but I cannot get the stitch multiples to work out correctly. If someone could please help, I'd be so grateful.
> 
> Maryann, I believe you meant to cast on 251, not 261. But
> that still doesn't work with a multiple of 10 +9.
> 
> 251 - 9 = 242. 242 divided by 10 = 24.2.
> 
> I know we have some very experienced people on here. If someone could chime in on this, you will save a lot of tears.


I'm not experienced but if you cast on 259 stitches - that should work: 259 - 9 = 250/10 = 25


----------



## Janina

maryann1701 said:


> I thank everybody that has sent me wishes for my upcoming hand ops. Hoping to be back in knitting action sooner than the Dr thinks.


Good luck and take care, make sure you are completely healed before doing the knitting again. Get well.


----------



## Cyber Granny

KateMassachusetts said:


> Maryann, thank you for sharing this lovely pattern and for all you patience answering so many questions! Do you know the name of this lace pattern or any history about it?


Sorry, no nothing about this pattern, except that it was hand written on an old yellow piece of paper, I found it when I was sorting out my patterns.


----------



## Cyber Granny

homesweethome said:


> I'm so sorry to be such a pain, but I cannot get the stitch multiples to work out correctly. If someone could please help, I'd be so grateful.
> 
> Maryann, I believe you meant to cast on 251, not 261. But
> that still doesn't work with a multiple of 10 +9.
> 
> 251 - 9 = 242. 242 divided by 10 = 24.2.
> 
> I know we have some very experienced people on here. If someone could chime in on this, you will save a lot of tears.


My calculations include the side borders of 10 sts each side


----------



## Cyber Granny

chutetothrill said:


> I usually make a baby afghan 35 or 36 inches wide. I would like to know how many stiches to cast on for that width.


Well mine came out 25", each repeats is 2" and each repeat is 10 sts, so add on either 40 or 50 sts, keeping the other stitches the same.


----------



## Jeremiah

Back in the 1950s I made that same shawl. And I still have it!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Jeremiah said:


> Back in the 1950s I made that same shawl. And I still have it!


My pattern is also very old, dont know where I got it from, its not even in my handwriting, I wasn't even born yet in 1950 :lol:


----------



## Janina

Moira Odwyer said:


> Hi Maryann thank you so much for the pattern I started it at 5oclock to day
> I have 3 patterns done I just love it Thank you and God Bless you for sharing Moira.


Moira, can I ask you how many stitches you casted on?


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Yes I have casted on 129 stitches Moira.


----------



## Janina

Moira Odwyer said:


> Yes I have casted on 129 stitches Moira.


Thank you so much Moira, that will help a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## medtrans56

Beautiful!!


----------



## Moira Odwyer

My pleasure you are very welcome.


----------



## Cyber Granny

homesweethome said:


> I'm so sorry to be such a pain, but I cannot get the stitch multiples to work out correctly. If someone could please help, I'd be so grateful.
> 
> Maryann, I believe you meant to cast on 251, not 261. But
> that still doesn't work with a multiple of 10 +9.
> 
> 251 - 9 = 242. 242 divided by 10 = 24.2.
> 
> I know we have some very experienced people on here. If someone could chime in on this, you will save a lot of tears.


Sorry you are right; border 10, K2tog, *pattern*X22 #220, pattern 9, K10. Equals 251. Think I have have too much on my mind right now, regards M


----------



## KroSha

Fiddlestix said:


> Thank you! I have thieving bird. He stealing chips and hoping he doesn't get caught.
> Yes, Row 1 will always be 4 and Row 2 will always be 5. :lol:


That is just hysterical. I thought your avatar was something you pulled off the internet and was wondering where you got that video. Come to find out its a gull stealing out of your very own home. Hahahahaha. One of the funniest things I've seen animals do. Have you seen another member's video avatar where a penguin, exercising perfect timing, thwaps another and knocks him over? Animals are SOOOO funny!


----------



## KroSha

maryann1701 said:


> Yip, only need one hand for the mouse, will be on kp alot


THAT'S THE SPIRIT ! ! !,


----------



## renie60135

If you wanted to make larger how many stitches work in each pattern sequence for casting on.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thanks for prayers and good wishes, I am back home already, sore but fine.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for prayers and good wishes, I am back home already, sore but fine.


What good news - so happy you shared with us! Prayers will continue for a total healing and that you will recuperate quickly and be knitting again soon.


----------



## Cyber Granny

renie60135 said:


> If you wanted to make larger how many stitches work in each pattern sequence for casting on.


Keeping the other stitches the same the multiple between the * * is 10 the pattern repeat is 2" wide so work out your width.


----------



## tvarnas

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> What good news - so happy you shared with us! Prayers will continue for a total healing and that you will recuperate quickly and be knitting again soon.


Amen to that.


----------



## debrioja

That afghan looks amazing!
Is this your own pattern?, I
Would love to make one. 
Congrats!!


----------



## tvarnas

debrioja said:


> That afghan looks amazing!
> Is this your own pattern?, I
> Would love to make one.
> Congrats!!


Look at the first few pages where she gave us the pattern.


----------



## hasamod41

Beautiful


----------



## Viddie

Love this pattern , you did a fabulous job... does anyone on here know where I can go to find the pattern , do not mind if I have to purchase it or not !thanks... :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

If you go back through the pages the pattern is given as well as how to enlarge it, needle sizes, etc.


----------



## Cyber Granny

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> If you go back through the pages the pattern is given as well as how to enlarge it, needle sizes, etc.


Thanks for stepping in and answering questions. I am using my phone to try answer questions all be it with one finger, other hand all bandaged up in a cast. Thanks for the wishes very much appreciated. I am thinking of going to bed now as its 12.25 in the morning, went to hell and back on Wed. Regards M


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for stepping in and answering questions. I am using my phone to try answer questions all be it with one finger, other hand all bandaged up in a cast. Thanks for the wishes very much appreciated. I am thinking of going to bed now as its 12.25 in the morning, went to hell and back on Wed. Regards M


Mary Ann: Please get some rest and I pray for your fast healing and no more pain. We'll all step up and point to the pattern and other info you've given out over many, many pages. You are so patient and such a great KP member. Thanks again and rest well. Sharon


----------



## tvarnas

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Mary Ann: Please get some rest and I pray for your fast healing and no more pain. We'll all step up and point to the pattern and other info you've given out over many, many pages. You are so patient and such a great KP member. Thanks again and rest well. Sharon


Couldn't say it better. Rest up and get well.


----------



## Kathleenangel

Thanks for posting the pattern. Looks much more difficult than the pattern states. What a gorgeous afghan.


----------



## 104439

Maryann: Glad you are home. Love and prayers for a quick and complete recovery as anticipated.


----------



## Viddie

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> If you go back through the pages the pattern is given as well as how to enlarge it, needle sizes, etc.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Great job


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thanks for all the get well wishes, hope you dont notice that I am typing with one finger. lol. thanks for the compliments that are still coming in,never thought it would create such an interest, but granted it is a good pattern, its a keeper. regards M


----------



## Campin Sue

Can you tell me how to obtain the afghan pattern from the March 3 KP?


----------



## Campin Sue

How were you able to obtain the pattern for the March 3 KP afghan?


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

susan simon said:


> Can you tell me how to obtain the afghan pattern from the March 3 KP?


Please read at least the first 2 pages of these posts - the pattern of MaryAnn's is posted as are: needle size, weight of yarn, how to enlarge, varying problems others have had, etc. MaryAnn's has just had major thumb surgery and can't knit for 12 weeks and if she replies she can only type with 1 finger.


----------



## Campin Sue

Thank you both so much. I think I found it.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Kathleenangel said:


> Thanks for posting the pattern. Looks much more difficult than the pattern states. What a gorgeous afghan.


kathleenangel, try it out it is the easiest pattern in town


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

susan simon said:


> Thank you both so much. I think I found it.


Good! It's a beautiful pattern, one KPer has already started knitting it, and other than comments about how beautiful it is (which it surely is!), there are many useful comments on other pages you might want to read about yarn type, etc.


----------



## Campin Sue

I do hope she does well with her surgery.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

susan simon said:


> I do hope she does well with her surgery.


I believe she has a long recovery from this one, and then two more surgeries she's facing. A couple of us are trying to point people who have not read the entire thread back to the pattern and to read the comments/questions/answers regarding it. It seems all the info is within the pages of the thread. Mary Ann will be reading but she's finding it very difficult to type, can't knit and I'm sure between the pain and things she must do which are everyday needs, she's exhausted.


----------



## Campin Sue

In her recovery, may I suggest she recover by reading some of Debbie Macomber books?


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

susan simon said:


> In her recovery, may I suggest she recover by reading some of Debbie Macomber books?


I'm sure she would love them as I do too! I just bought one of her knitting books also - and to my surprise it was autographed.


----------



## Cyber Granny

susan simon said:


> In her recovery, may I suggest she recover by reading some of Debbie Macomber books?


unfortunately i am not big on reading, got plenty of patterns to sort through, and tons more to print. i will keep myself busy, even if it is with one hand


----------



## Izzibear

Have just the yarn for your lovely pattern 
Thanks lots


----------



## Cyber Granny

Izzibear said:


> Have just the yarn for your lovely pattern
> Thanks lots


That's great


----------



## homesweethome

Hey Everyone! I just thought I would let you know that I, by accident, found the pattern and the designer.

The pattern is in Knit 1-2-3 magazine, Issue #8. It is also on their website, for free, http://www.knit1-2-3.com/freepatterns/

It is as Maryann has said with a multiple of 10, but this one is with worsted weight yarn 36" wide, which I thought might help some. Also, you can see a color variation.

I hope this helps!


----------



## samazon

Very pretty!! :-D


----------



## jmanthe

Thank you for sharing the pattern, i have started working on the pattern but would like to verify the directions of sk2po slip, knit 2, pass over or

Slip, knit 2together, pass over, before getting on to far.


----------



## Cyber Granny

homesweethome said:


> Hey Everyone! I just thought I would let you know that I, by accident, found the pattern and the designer.
> 
> The pattern is in Knit 1-2-3 magazine, Issue #8. It is also on their website, for free, http://www.knit1-2-3.com/freepatterns/
> 
> It is as Maryann has said with a multiple of 10, but this one is with worsted weight yarn 36" wide, which I thought might help some. Also, you can see a color variation.
> 
> I hope this helps!


thanks for finding a printed pattern, i have printed it as my old yellowed piece of paper would not have lasted another life time, i doubt if she was the original designer, unless she is as old as my yellowed paper, but who cares i have a decent copy of the pattern.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

From Mary Ann on page 12: sk2po means slip one as if to knit, k2tog, then pass the slipped stitch over the k2tog


----------



## Cyber Granny

jmanthe said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern, i have started working on the pattern but would like to verify the directions of sk2po slip, knit 2, pass over or
> 
> Slip, knit 2together, pass over, before getting on to far.


yes you are correct


----------



## olithia

Gorgeous blanket! You did a fantastic job. &#9829;


----------



## rose54

Lovely blanket. Would be good for charity knitting.
Wondering how much wool it takes. Thanks


----------



## Cyber Granny

rose54 said:


> Lovely blanket. Would be good for charity knitting.
> Wondering how much wool it takes. Thanks


it took nearly 300g, about 760 yards


----------



## Cyber Granny

I thought I would give all of you a thumbs up for knitting the no brainer pattern


----------



## vershi

homesweethome said:


> Hey Everyone! I just thought I would let you know that I, by accident, found the pattern and the designer.
> 
> The pattern is in Knit 1-2-3 magazine, Issue #8. It is also on their website, for free, http://www.knit1-2-3.com/freepatterns/
> 
> It is as Maryann has said with a multiple of 10, but this one is with worsted weight yarn 36" wide, which I thought might help some. Also, you can see a color variation.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thank you for the link, there were some lovely patterns on there too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi

maryann1701 said:


> I thought I would give all of you a thumbs up for knitting the no brainer pattern


I wish you a speedy recovery, its good you are still able to type, but frustrating you can't knit, just think of all the patterns you will find to do when you able to knit again :lol: :lol:


----------



## 15656

Thank you for the link to the pattern


----------



## 104439

Maryann: I am so glad that you are apparently feeling much better. I had horrible visions in my mind of your hand. It
looks so much better than I thought. Bless you and keep getting better.


----------



## aclark3012

This is sooooo beautiful--


----------



## Cyber Granny

yes been very busy, checking out new patterns, after i have seen the dr on 17th and have the cast taken off then i will be able to sort through my stash, and start organizing it, i hope. thanks for the wishes


----------



## nissa

It is beautiful thank you for sharing, I have booked mark it for future.


----------



## Marie from NC

I absolutely love this pattern. Can anyone tell me the multiple of stitches to cast on to make this afghan wider? I cannot figure this out.

Thank you.


----------



## Marie from NC

Don't know why I keep getting double posts. I know I am not hitting the "send" button twice. Sorry.


----------



## 104439

homesweethome said:


> Hey Everyone! I just thought I would let you know that I, by accident, found the pattern and the designer.
> 
> The pattern is in Knit 1-2-3 magazine, Issue #8. It is also on their website, for free, http://www.knit1-2-3.com/freepatterns/
> 
> It is as Maryann has said with a multiple of 10, but this one is with worsted weight yarn 36" wide, which I thought might help some. Also, you can see a color variation.
> 
> I hope this helps!


As they have said, the pattern is multiples of 10. Make a swatch to figure the size of your little designs and good
luck. Know you will truly enjoy.


----------



## Beth72

I finally got it started. I know this was called a no brainer but my brain just would not work right, I frogged completely twice and frogged several more times in various stages. But now I am on my way. I have to watch to remember to pass-over the slipped stitch. I will post picture when I am done.


----------



## begarcia44

I believe it is multiple of 0 plus 4 on each side for the border


----------



## KateMassachusetts

Marie from NC said:


> I absolutely love this pattern. Can anyone tell me the multiple of stitches to cast on to make this afghan wider? I cannot figure this out.
> 
> Thank you.


Maryann posted these instructions earlier in the thread...I think perhaps around page 10. It's well worth reading the posts from the beginning onwards if you plan to work this blanket.

<Some of you knitters have asked me to upsize the afghan to a blanket, well here goes, just remember I stand to be corrected.To make a blanket 50" wide, cast on 261sts, Row 1). K10, K2tog,(*pattern 22 repeats)knit to last 19 sts, K3, yo, K1, yo, K3, K2tog, K10. Row2) K10 purl to last 10, K10. The rest of the pattern stays the same. Good luck. Regards M>

Hope this helps...


----------



## Marie from NC

begarcia44 said:


> I believe it is multiple of 0 plus 4 on each side for the border


?????? A multiple of 0 plus 4. What am I missing?


----------



## knotlinda

Beautiful and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Marie from NC said:


> ?????? A multiple of 0 plus 4. What am I missing?


multiple of 10 regards maryann


----------



## dannyjack

This blanket will be a nice choice for my new Grandchildren, thanks.

Is there a gauge or needle size?


----------



## Cyber Granny

Marie from NC said:


> I absolutely love this pattern. Can anyone tell me what the multiple of stitches to cast on to make this afghan wider? I cannot figure this out.
> 
> Thank you.


keeping all the other stitches the same just add 10 sts between the * *. each repeat pattern is about 2" so you can add what you want to get you width. for 36" try 179 sts


----------



## Cyber Granny

dannyjack said:


> This blanket will be a nice choice for my new Grandchildren, thanks.
> 
> Is there a gauge or needle size?


one pattern repeat is 2" . use needles recommended by the ball band or if you want it a bit looser go one size needle up


----------



## begarcia44

Nope missed the 1 its a mutiple of 10 + 4 on each edge


----------



## Marie from NC

maryann1701 said:


> keeping all the other stitches the same just add 10 sts between the * *. each repeat pattern is about 2" so you can add what you want to get you width. for 36" try 179 sts


Maryann you are a dear. Thank you so much for all the information. You are a super patient and generous person.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Marie from NC said:


> Maryann you are a dear. Thank you so much for all the information. You are a super patient and generous person.


You are welcome


----------



## cainchar

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


Can anyone explain sk2po for me please? I'm good on the yo and suspect sk must mean "skip", but after that, ????? Thanks!


----------



## 104439

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> From Mary Ann on page 12: sk2po means slip one as if to knit, k2tog, then pass the slipped stitch over the k2tog


----------



## cainchar

Oh thanks Mary- I see it now! I was stuck on "sk" meaning "skip"! Perception getting in the way. good lesson!


----------



## lins

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


Lovely pattern, thank-ypu.
What does sk2po mean, thanks.


----------



## Cyber Granny

lins said:


> Lovely pattern, thank-ypu.
> What does sk2po mean, thanks.


Slip 1, k2tog, pass slip st over


----------



## misellen

cainchar said:


> Oh thanks Mary- I see it now! I was stuck on "sk" meaning "skip"! Perception getting in the way. good lesson!


I have to fight that myself. when I see sk I think skip then I have to remind myself what it really means. Usually after I can't figure out what I am supposed to skip. LOL


----------



## lins

maryann1701 said:


> Slip 1, k2tog, pass slip st over


Thank-you...I should have known that shouldn't I?

Cheers.


----------



## dannyjack

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


I love this afghan!


----------



## dannyjack

annhkmiller said:


> As they have said, the pattern is multiples of 10. Make a swatch to figure the size of your little designs and good
> luck. Know you will truly enjoy.


I love this magazine! Thanks for the link!


----------



## KathySue

Thank you so much for the pattern as I am always looking for a quick repeat my mind can memorize so I can take my charity blankets along with me wherever I go plus at break time at work. It means I can drop it down anywhere when called away and later easily pick right up and keep going. We lost a preemie granddaughter 4 years ago and like to give back blankets for all the support given. I love complicated patterns but quick and easy helps get out more as the need is so great! I needed a change from basketweave pattern.
Thanks too for the magazine pattern link as it answered my question of whether to slip knitwise or purlwise? The link said knitwise.


----------



## Cyber Granny

All you knitters are very welcome, so glad I found that pattern, I am sure I have another "no brainer" also just hand written on a piece of paper, still busy going through my patterns etc and I am hoping to come across it, when I do I will post it.


----------



## KroSha

Two things:

1st - the pattern repeat IS 10 stitches.

However, the cast on is multiples of 10 + 9 sts.

One set of the 10 will be divided into a border of 5 on each side of the afghan. If you read the knit side rows, it looks lij the border is four stitches on each side. But the k2tog is included in the garter border. If you read the purl side, you can see that the garter border is 5 stitches.

2nd - on the sk2po (sl 1, k2 tog, psso): I am currently making this and slipping the stitch purlwise is what makes the fabric look like maryann's photo, so I don't think the intention was to slip it knitwise, which puts a twist in the psso. Maybe it doesn't matter as long as it's consistent?


----------



## DSouthard01

Prayers for your fast recovery!

Donna K

PS--Love the afghan pattern!


----------



## Cyber Granny

DSouthard01 said:


> Prayers for your fast recovery!
> 
> Donna K
> 
> PS--Love the afghan pattern!


Thank you to both comments, the healing has been faster than expected, I am back to knitting already


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Did anyone ever get the pattern for the green /white houndstooth scarf.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

Mary Ann: So happy to hear you are healing so quickly and knitting again!


----------



## Campin Sue

Is it possible to repost this with the corrections? Please.


----------



## hasamod41

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Mary Ann: So happy to hear you are healing so quickly and knitting again!


Ditto! Me too and I wish you many many many more years of knitting.


----------



## Cyber Granny

susan simon said:


> Is it possible to repost this with the corrections? Please.


What do you want reposted ?.


----------



## Campin Sue

Is the previous post a correction to the pattern posted some time ago for the no brainer afghan?


----------



## Cyber Granny

susan simon said:


> Is the previous post a correction to the pattern posted some time ago for the no brainer afghan?


There are no corrections, I was wondering what you were asking for in your previous post!!! The original post stands.


----------



## Campin Sue

Thank you. So glad your surgery went well and you're knitting again.


----------



## Cyber Granny

susan simon said:


> Thank you. So glad your surgery went well and you're knitting again.


Thank you susan, left hand doing well, waiting to have the right hand done in about 4 weeks time


----------



## Moira Odwyer

Mary Ann so happy to hear you are feeling better god bless.


----------



## Campin Sue

Good luck!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Moira Odwyer said:


> Mary Ann so happy to hear you are feeling better god bless.


Thank you for the message


----------



## Kjoyknits

Thanks for the. Pattern. I an in the UK and have adapted it to a 36 inch aprox square for a summer 4ply wool babies shawl. Will post when I have it finished. All credit to you for a gorgeous pattern and so easy to knit. Kind regards.


----------



## cathylynnj

That is lovely. The pattern is so pretty.


----------



## tinkrbell

You're a sweetheart for finding the pattern. It helped me and I'm sure many others too! Many thanks. &#128522;


----------



## Beehive

Thank you so much for this pattern. I plan to make it for a niece who is having her first baby (after trying for a long time). I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## norma goodrich

thank you for the instructions....beautiful afghan....


----------



## KathySue

I thanked you about a year ago for the neat pattern and was doing a neonatal mothers charity blanket when my friend had to go through chemo for breast cancer so turned it around to her! Turned out gorgeous and it was pink color too. Only flub was 3 rows of garter stitch before next 2 row garter stitch pattern, so instead of ripping out after discovering, I just alternated the whole blanket and it looks fine. Easy pattern to memorize as long as you just eyeball it now and then to keep yourself on track.
Appreciate you sharing and talking about pattern to us.


----------



## Artbarn

Maryanne, I'm so happy to read that your surgery was a success and that you're knitting already. I'll bet that knitting is a good form of therapy for hand surgery, as long as you don't overdo it. 

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful pattern. My middle name is "no brainer," so this is perfect for me! I've gone through the whole pattern and re-written it in full words, which helps me to understand the pattern and stitches better. I am very comfortable with the entire pattern, except for the end. 

I apologize, because this has already be asked and answered, but I didn't understand. You say:
"ending on a 11 row cast off"

Does this mean to cast off on a Row 11?


----------



## binkister

Check out another "no brainer" pattern done by Livvy, see her profile to look it up.

for some reason I cannot find this pattern, can someone please help? 

My friends daughter is going to have a baby in july and I am looking for something easy to do for her. 

Glad Maryann surgery went well. 
thanks myra


----------



## kacey66

Beautiful knitting! Thank you for sharing and for posting your pattern.


----------



## JeanJ

maryann1701 said:



> I will use at least 300g, which is approx 768 yards or 699meters. And that is with 129 sts on the needles.


I assume this means you CO 129 sts for the blanket?


----------



## JLEIGH

Thank you for sharing your pattern. This "no brainer" has certainly initiated lots of questions! Thank you for your patience. Hope all is going well with you now.... and for always!


----------



## Seahawker

Thank you for sharing again. This is gorgeous!


----------



## soapski

What size needles and how much yarn for the one pictured?
It's so pretty! Thanks


----------



## Juda

THANK YOU


----------



## Geegee43

what size needles and what type of yarn


----------



## kwright

She recommend 8ply. using 10.5 mm circular needles to loosen it up. It was too stiff using US 9, 5.5mm. Check the first two pages for the pattern.

sk2po - slip one stitch, knit 2 together, pass the slip stitch over.

Cast on multiples of 10+9, which includes the five for the borders. 

I hope this helps, and I have it correctly.


----------



## soapski

Thanks for your answer. 
Wondering how much yarn to buy for this.


----------



## Artbarn

soapski said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> Wondering how much yarn to buy for this.


The pattern says: "approximately 768 yards."


----------



## soapski

Thank you!


----------



## Holly T.

Beautiful blanket. What does p.o. mean? You have it down as so2po supposed to be a k.


----------



## JLEIGH

Thank you for sharing your beautiful afghan picture and pattern with us....and for answering the countless questions! Glad you are feeling better and back to knitting!


----------



## Judyh

Buttons said:


> If you people would read the other post on this subject, you would see what it means and The directions for the pattern is on the first page. Check first , especially when there are more than 4 pages on the same thing. I don't mean to sound rude but nobody seems to look back for their answers.


AMEN


----------



## edgemanak

Judyh said:


> AMEN


Plus these are very standard knitting abbreviations.

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. This is a lovely afghan and very suitable for either gender.

I am thinking of this in a shade of green for an elderly gentleman who did me a favor and for whom I would like to do something in return.

I find your instructions very well written and they will be easy to follow. I only hope mine will be as nice as yours.


----------



## mossstitch

Can you please explain what sk2po means ?? Lovely work you did .
Thanks . MM


----------



## Gaildh

Really nice thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## brain56

mossstitch said:


> Can you please explain what sk2po means ?? Lovely work you did .
> Thanks . MM


SK2PO (Sl 1, K2tog, Psso)


----------



## mossstitch

Thanks very much ,I must try this pattern on a scarf maybe )


----------



## yona

Beautiful blanket, thanks for sharing and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## PatchesPatches

Thank you, Maryann, for this lovely pattern and I, too, wish you a speedy recovery. 

I have read this entire thread, page 1 through 22 .. which is why I haven't had to ask for any explanations already given. 

The only problem I have is ... the link someone gave to the 1-2-3 magazine site is not working for me. OK, it worked just now but ... there is no link to the pattern. I know Maryann already gave us the pattern but I'm curious to see the written one. I know .... curiosity killed the cat. lol


----------



## wendy zettel

Thanks I like it and I've been looking for a nice afghan pattern!


----------



## julietremain

Maryann...thank you for this pattern...your blanket is truly lovely......I am sending my best wishes your way for a speedy recovery...
julie


----------



## Rutherford Roe

Please explain and tell how to sk2po


----------



## Capva

what does sk2po mean? love the blanket


----------



## loveseat

Thank you so much for the pattern. Hope your thumb is better.


----------



## wendy zettel

Is 800 yes the right amount for a baby afgha, dk weight and 10.5 mm circular.


----------



## wendy zettel

Is 800 yes the right amount for a baby afgha, dk weight and 10.5 mm circular.


----------



## maur1011

I just came across this thread from a request from someone looking for your blanket. I read all 23 pages in case there was more information related to the pattern and to see if you were recovering well. So happy that you are knitting again. 

Your blanket is gorgeous. And you have the patience of a SAINT! 

Thank you so much for sharing your work and the pattern.


----------



## PatchesPatches

The patience of several saints! lol


----------



## kathyatthebeach

I am also having problems with the knit1-2-3 web site. Is there something wrong with it as written?


----------



## maur1011

kathyatthebeach said:


> I am also having problems with the knit1-2-3 web site. Is there something wrong with it as written?


I couldn't access it either, but attached is a pdf someone else attached in the previous pages.


----------



## PatchesPatches

Maur, thanks for attaching someone else's attachment which I missed .. and thanks 'someone else,' for attaching it in the first place. I'm happy now. lol


----------



## kathyatthebeach

Yes, thank you Maur for the attachment. I had gone through all the posts and written down the pattern and comments. Somehow I missed the original attachment. Being able to download the pattern was way better. Thanks again.


----------



## jinkers

I tried 4 times and cannot get the stitch count to work out. Suspect the "sk2po" is the problem. How do you define? Thanks.


maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## maur1011

Slip one stitch, knit one stitch, then pass the slipped stitch over the knit stitch.


----------



## PatchesPatches

sk2po = SLIP 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER, PASS SLIPPED STITCHES OVER


----------



## irishsmitty

maryann1701 said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> stitch:
> sk2po; slip 1 stitch, knit 2 tog, pass slip stitch over
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## Briegeen

Lovely.


----------



## Capva

what does SK2PO mean?


----------



## maur1011

sk2po = SLIP 1, KNIT 2 TOGETHER, PASS SLIPPED STITCHES OVER


----------



## BARBIE-s

Thank you MaryAnn for this lovely pattern.


----------



## kimmyz

Love it. Looks warm and such an interesting pattern.


----------



## BARBIE-s

Capva- You will slip one stitch (knitwise), knit two stitches together, then you will take the "slipped" stitch and pull it over the two knitted together stitches- the only stitch remaining on the working needle will be the passed over stitch


----------



## Capva

thank you Barbie


----------



## Jessica-Jean

begarcia44 said:


> Nope missed the 1 its a multiple of 10 + 4 on each edge


I'm so happy you attached the download from that now-defunct website!!! Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## KroSha

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm so happy you attached the download from that now-defunct website!!! Thank you! :sm24:


With 24 pages in this post, what page is the download and/or the non-functional website listed on ???
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean

KroSha said:


> With 24 pages in this post, what page is the download and/or the non-functional website listed on ???
> __________


I don't remember, but it's also attached to this post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242302-23.html#7485623

Too bad that Knit 1-2-3 bit the dust, and that pattern isn't even listed on Ravelry. :sm13:


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

Very, very pretty. Love the pattern!????


----------



## KroSha

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember, but it's also attached to this post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242302-23.html#7485623
> 
> Too bad that Knit 1-2-3 bit the dust, and that pattern isn't even listed on Ravelry. :sm13:


Thx JJ...
__________


----------



## Pat lamb

What is sk2po means. It's early morning and I'm not all here yet! Thanks


----------



## cathie02664

Love the pattern


----------



## Capva

Duh....I knew that......thanks Barbe


----------



## Michelle10n

While it may of been an easy pattern, the finished blanket is beautiful.


----------



## bevvyreay

Cyber Granny said:


> Here's the pattern again for easy reference for my KP friends
> 
> row 1. k4(border st) k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2po * repeat to last 13. k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, (border st k4)
> 
> rows 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5
> 
> rows 3-12. repeat rows 1+2, 5 times
> 
> rows 13-16. knit
> 
> repeat rows 1-16 until length required.
> ending on a 11 row cast off.
> I casted on 129 sts, it is approx 25" wide using double knitting yarn.
> I also did 6 rows garter stitch for a bottom and top border.


----------



## Pinkpaisley

Buttons said:


> If you people would read the other post on this subject, you would see what it means and The directions for the pattern is on the first page. Check first , especially when there are more than 4 pages on the same thing. I don't mean to sound rude but nobody seems to look back for their answers.


????. Thank you. This bugs me too.


----------



## KroSha

Pinkpaisley said:


> ????. Thank you. This bugs me too.


I'm just wondering if you noticed that you quoted a post from *Mar 3, 2014, all the way back on page 11* ???

[ps - - my friend Buttons passed away a few years back.]


----------



## bevvyreay

KroSha said:


> I'm just wondering if you noticed that you quoted a post from *Mar 3, 2014, all the way back on page 11* ???
> 
> [ps - - my friend Buttons passed away a few years back.]


I'm sorry to read this. She was a force to be reckoned with. I often agreed with her especially regarding not reading previous posts


----------



## Sand101

Great work love ❤ your beautiful Afghan


----------

